
Atlassian lets its staff stay at home forever - bertdc
https://www.afr.com/technology/atlassian-lets-its-staff-stay-at-home-forever-20200807-p55jhx
======
fiftyacorn
It will be interesting how this works. I'm noticing that some people are
thriving at WFH, while others are suffering from lack of routine and work/home
separation. I also think some roles are better in workplaces

Personally I prefer WFH

